# Best 6.5" subwoofer? Kicker vs JL vs DD vs Tang Band vs DLS vs ?



## jagosaurus

In my case it's for two .3cubic foot sealed poly filled enclosures in a 4-way system with a woofer, the subs will coupled in parallel and driven by the JL HD900 500w rms subwoofer output.
Here's how it would look like with a DD, and yeah, no space for anything but 6.5" woofers anywhere. Trunk has a solid metal plate in the way too.










Some contenders (right now I'm leaning towards the CDT M6+)









JL AUDIO 6W3V3-4 $100









DLS Reference RW6 $190









Tang Band W6-1139SI $130









DD sw6.5 (hard to find, but might be the hardest hitting option?) x$









Kicker CVT65 $60 (my current woofers)

Forgot this one: 








CDT M6+ $150 (12mm xmax, perfect for sealed enclosures, a winner?)

And this one








Rainbow Vanadium $329


----------



## Pr_007

You can also try the DD W6.5. Amazing woofer and can go very low and handle loads of power..


----------



## jagosaurus

Question is, where can I find it? Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.


----------



## Bluliner

I've tried the TB's in the doors...didn't have much luck as they never sounded that great and one fell apart. I had an a/d/s PS5 on each...90w. That's my experience with them and there's no way in hell I'd pay $130 each.


----------



## bmiller1

Expecting a beating......Critical Mass. Bring the thunder, fellow members!!! I got mine cheap!!! They are great!!!! *ducking* *bobbing* *weaving*


----------



## Angrywhopper

I really like the 6.5" W3.


----------



## jagosaurus

****, the CTD M6+ is on sale at $159 incl shipping for a pair from woofersdirect. I have to try em out


----------



## jagosaurus

Focal 13 WS 5"
Dynaudio 7"

Was suggested. Almost tempted to ditch all my speakers for the Dynaudio 340, but worried that bass response will be weaker than with e.g. CDTs. What do you reckon?


----------



## 60ndown

jagosaurus said:


> Question is, where can I find it? Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.





DAT said:


> I can get you the XD8's by AB or the* hot new 6.5" sub *also
> 
> priced around $85 shipped each.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/dat.html


----------



## 60ndown

jagosaurus said:


>


id seriously consider putting midbass in there and build a 10 or 12" sub in the trunk and port the output from the sub into the car via a 6 or 8" hole/vent/pipe/slot somehow,

it can be done.

6.5"

‪"Are You ****in' ****ting Me?"‬‏ - YouTube

PWK Designs


----------



## ecbmxer

Thats a cool little enclosure. What car is it? No way you could shoehorn an 8" in that same enclosure with an adapter ring? I think those Alpine Type R 8" subs run in 0.3ft3.


----------



## jagosaurus

ecbmxer said:


> Thats a cool little enclosure. What car is it? No way you could shoehorn an 8" in that same enclosure with an adapter ring? I think those Alpine Type R 8" subs run in 0.3ft3.


It's an Jaguar XK8 convertible, and yeah, It should be possible, the body of the sub is 6 29/(32" wide. Any advice on how to best build an adapter ring?

How do you think two 8" type Rs would fare against two CDT M6+ es?

60ndown: I have two polk db6501 midbasses in the doors already. Currently I'm running 4 way active, but going to experiment with 3 way active. No room to make even a 6.5" tunnel, so don't think back placement is viable. But fitting an 8" in the small enclosures could be done with an adapter.


----------



## 60ndown

adapter is easy with an mdf ring, some bondo and fiberglass etc.


----------



## Bluliner

60ndown said:


> adapter is easy with an mdf ring, some bondo and fiberglass etc.


Easier said than done. 

We don't know what's in front of the woofer and/or how much room there is between the cone & whatever panel covers it. Everything would be moot if the 1st time the system is played the woofer destroys itself on a trim piece. 

I'm not saying I've never done that


----------



## ecbmxer

I was thinking two staggard MDF rings. One that fits the driver bolt pattern, and another either of the same size (might hang off the sides of the enclosure just a bit) or a tad smaller if it can fit with the taper of the sub basket without blocking all breathing room for the speaker (depending on where it vents, back of the magnet or not). Apparently those new Type R subs slam and are some of the best 8's out right now. Would probably make an awesome setup if you can fit them. But it does depend on what trim panels, etc go in front of and around that enclosure.


----------



## DinLuca

The Peerless SLS should be in that list, cheap, powerfull and great for IB applications.


----------



## narvarr

The DLS RW6 was made for ported enclosures. If you could do an external port some how, it would work well. The CVT's should also work the way it is. I had a pair that I tried IB in doors for Midbass and they sucked for that, but were awsome for strictly sub duty.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## jagosaurus

Yeah, I have a good feeling about the CDT M6+ which is made for closed enclosures and to work as a sub. 

As for the alpine, the body of the sub will fit through the current hole with slight modification, one ring of e.g. mdf might do it, I will probably have to cut a hole in the trim in front and put a grill on the woofer to protect it from all the savage drunk hot girls I fit in there.


----------



## MHLY01

Focals


----------



## narvarr

I have heard a lot of good things about the Focals. There is a member on here with a pair for sale. PM me if you want to know who.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## DS-21

bmiller1 said:


> Expecting a beating......Critical Mass. Bring the thunder, fellow members!!! I got mine cheap!!! They are great!!!! *ducking* *bobbing* *weaving*


Wasn't TangBand already mentioned?


----------



## [email protected]

jagosaurus said:


> Yeah, I have a good feeling about the CDT M6+ which is made for closed enclosures and to work as a sub.
> 
> As for the alpine, the body of the sub will fit through the current hole with slight modification, one ring of e.g. mdf might do it, I will probably have to cut a hole in the trim in front and put a grill on the woofer to protect it from all the savage drunk hot girls I fit in there.


Is that not a ported enclosure its going into?


----------



## jagosaurus

BeatsDownLow said:


> Is that not a ported enclosure its going into?


Yes, it's a closed poly filled 0.3 cu ft enclosure.

My gut feeling tells me that the CDTs will be the next best thing to the DD 6.5 in my configuration. As I already have another 6.5" for midbass, I only need it to hit looow and as deep as possible, all whilst retaining its punch.


----------



## beerdrnkr

jagosaurus said:


> Yes, it's a closed poly filled 0.3 cu ft enclosure.
> 
> My gut feeling tells me that the CDTs will be the next best thing to the DD 6.5 in my configuration. As I already have another 6.5" for midbass, I only need it to hit looow and as deep as possible, all whilst retaining its punch.


If you can find them or contact elemental designs, they have 6" woofers that are supposed to be really nice. I'm getting a pair for my gf's car.


----------



## jagosaurus

beerdrnkr said:


> If you can find them or contact elemental designs, they have 6" woofers that are supposed to be really nice. I'm getting a pair for my gf's car.


Are you referring to the e3.8?

I think the Alpine 8" type R shallow subs would be the next step up, but it'd require some modding.


----------



## beerdrnkr

jagosaurus said:


> Are you referring to the e3.8?
> 
> I think the Alpine 8" type R shallow subs would be the next step up, but it'd require some modding.


Yeah those are the one's but I didn't realize how big they were.


----------



## Octopus Jonny

The older eD 6.5" subs were pretty badass for that size subwoofer. I ran one in a small HT setup for awhile and it worked excellent for me. I think it was the eu-700, and maybe was renamed to the 7Kv2?


----------



## jagosaurus

Octopus Jonny said:


> The older eD 6.5" subs were pretty badass for that size subwoofer. I ran one in a small HT setup for awhile and it worked excellent for me. I think it was the eu-700, and maybe was renamed to the 7Kv2?


The e3.6 are phased out, and can't find the DD for sale anywhere.


----------



## trumpet

CDT Audio has new 6.5" subwoofers available, plus 6.7" and 6.8" subwoofers. 
ES-06 6.7" Extended Mid-Bass Woofer $299.99 pair
QES-680 6.8" Enhanced Long Excursion Subwoofer $249.99 pair
QES-670 6.7" Enhanced Mid-Bass Woofer $199.99 pair

HD-6M SUB 6.5" Subwoofer $249.99 pair
CL-6M SUB 6.5 Subwoofer $149.99 pair

The last two are new models that came out in the last 3-4 months.


----------



## piyush7243

How can someone forget these?
Exodus Anarchy

DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Anarchy


----------



## jagosaurus

Wow, looks very nice. 

*Exodus
*Fs = 45.8HZ
Qes = 0.48
Qms = 6.37
Qts = 0.44
Vas = 9.61L
Sd = 131cm^2
Xmax = 12.5 mm one-way
Re = 6.4 Ohms
Le = 0.84 mH
BL = 10.79 N/A
Power: 125W Approx: No IEC testing conducted
Spl = 84.7 dB/1W/1M

*CDT M6+
*Diameter: 6.5"
Sensitivity: 83.8dB
Maximum Power Handling: 240 Watts Peak
Nominal Power Handling: 120 Watts RMS
Frequency Response: 10~4000 Hz
Nominal Impedance: 4 Ohms
Voice Coil Diameter: 1.5"
Peak Xmax: 12mm
Magnet Weight: 30 OZ
Surround Material: Rubber
Frame Type: Cast Alloy
Cone Material: Fiberglass
Mounting Depth: 3.37" (top mount)
Cutout Diameter: 5.812"
Overall Outer Diameter 6.81"

Free Air Resonance: 39 Hz
Voice Coil DC Resistance: 3.1 Ohms
Voice Coil Inductance @ 1 kHz: 0.71 mH
Mechanical Q (Qms): 2.57
Electrical Q (Qes): 0.451
Total Q (Qts): 0.386
Compliance Volume (Vas): 12.76 l; 0.450 ft3
Moving mass, Diaphragm: 23.8 Gr
Motor Force Factor: 6.35 Tm


----------



## piyush7243

jagosaurus said:


> Wow, looks very nice.
> 
> *Exodus
> *Fs = 45.8HZ
> Qes = 0.48
> Qms = 6.37
> Qts = 0.44
> Vas = 9.61L
> Sd = 131cm^2
> Xmax = 12.5 mm one-way
> Re = 6.4 Ohms
> Le = 0.84 mH
> BL = 10.79 N/A
> Power: 125W Approx: No IEC testing conducted
> Spl = 84.7 dB/1W/1M
> 
> *CDT M6+
> *Diameter: 6.5"
> Sensitivity: 83.8dB
> Maximum Power Handling: 240 Watts Peak
> Nominal Power Handling: 120 Watts RMS
> Frequency Response: 10~4000 Hz
> Nominal Impedance: 4 Ohms
> Voice Coil Diameter: 1.5"
> Peak Xmax: 12mm
> Magnet Weight: 30 OZ
> Surround Material: Rubber
> Frame Type: Cast Alloy
> Cone Material: Fiberglass
> Mounting Depth: 3.37" (top mount)
> Cutout Diameter: 5.812"
> Overall Outer Diameter 6.81"
> 
> Free Air Resonance: 39 Hz
> Voice Coil DC Resistance: 3.1 Ohms
> Voice Coil Inductance @ 1 kHz: 0.71 mH
> Mechanical Q (Qms): 2.57
> Electrical Q (Qes): 0.451
> Total Q (Qts): 0.386
> Compliance Volume (Vas): 12.76 l; 0.450 ft3
> Moving mass, Diaphragm: 23.8 Gr
> Motor Force Factor: 6.35 Tm


one of the best Midbasses with XBL2 and very flat BL curve but take a look at mounting depth too.. They totally rock..


----------



## asawendo

I recommend both CDT M6+ and DD. They are great for sealed enclosure. Also if you can find old Kicker 6,5 free air you can put them on your doors as doors subwoofers. Thx


----------



## Ultimateherts

DS-21 said:


> Wasn't TangBand already mentioned?


Check out the reviews for the 3" Tang Bang Bamboo driver!!! Hardly a bad product. Check the specials at Partsexpress... Or Solen:

Solen Electronique Inc.

Solen Electronique Inc.


----------



## impact

I'm surprised no one mentioned the hybrid audio imagine I6SW. Definitely up there at the top of 6.5 in subs. You can probably find them for about 150 or so and would do very well with the power you're running


----------



## beerdrnkr

One more candidate is the earthquake sws slim sub. That hybrid looks nice too though. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Octopus Jonny

jagosaurus said:


> The e3.6 are phased out, and can't find the DD for sale anywhere.


Don't know if you mind B-Stock, but they posted a little bit ago about having the e3.6's and the 7Kv2's available in B-stock form :

http://forum.edesignaudio.com/showthread.php/elemental-designs-b-stock-75469.html


----------



## jagosaurus

Octopus Jonny said:


> Don't know if you mind B-Stock, but they posted a little bit ago about having the e3.6's and the 7Kv2's available in B-stock form :
> 
> http://forum.edesignaudio.com/showthread.php/elemental-designs-b-stock-75469.html


Thanks, any idea how they would fare against the CDTs? Specs:

Qts: .29
Qes: .30
Qms: 10.5
Fs: 28.00Hz 
Re: 3.2 
Vas: 22L 
Mms: 50.0g
Bl: 13.30T*m 
SPL: 85dB
Sd: 114cm² 
Xmax: 13.0mm 
Voice Coil: 38.0mm

Magnet Width: 5.000"
Cutout Diameter: 5.700"
Mounting Depth: 3.518"
Weight: 7lb
Total Height: 4.000"
Displacement: .04 ft³
Outside Diameter: 6.75"


----------



## Octopus Jonny

jagosaurus said:


> Thanks, any idea how they would fare against the CDTs? Specs:
> 
> Qts: .29
> Qes: .30
> Qms: 10.5
> Fs: 28.00Hz
> Re: 3.2
> Vas: 22L
> Mms: 50.0g
> Bl: 13.30T*m
> SPL: 85dB
> Sd: 114cm²
> Xmax: 13.0mm
> Voice Coil: 38.0mm
> 
> Magnet Width: 5.000"
> Cutout Diameter: 5.700"
> Mounting Depth: 3.518"
> Weight: 7lb
> Total Height: 4.000"
> Displacement: .04 ft³
> Outside Diameter: 6.75"


Not sure how much stock to put into eD's listed specs, but lower FS, higher sensitivity, and higher power handling on the eu-700/7kv2/e3.6 would lead me to think it would be more inclined to producing sub-bass frequencies. 

I have no experience with the CDT's, the my experience with the first rendition of eD's mini-sub was positive. It was a solid performer and really surprised me with its output and smooth transients. It was used as the sub for my old DIY desktop 2.1 setup in ~.6 Cu. Ft. @25hz off ~125w. I think the crossover was in the 90-100hz range and it blended very well with my bookshelfs.

From everything I remember about these, they are solid performers and at the cost for the B-stock, very reasonably priced, IMO. eD the company isn't my favorite, but I have used several of their subwoofers and have always found them to reproduce accurate, clean sub-bass.


----------



## narvarr

Octopus Jonny said:


> Not sure how much stock to put into eD's listed specs, but lower FS, higher sensitivity, and higher power handling on the eu-700/7kv2/e3.6 would lead me to think it would be more inclined to producing sub-bass frequencies.
> 
> I have no experience with the CDT's, the my experience with the first rendition of eD's mini-sub was positive. It was a solid performer and really surprised me with its output and smooth transients. It was used as the sub for my old DIY desktop 2.1 setup in ~.6 Cu. Ft. @25hz off ~125w. I think the crossover was in the 90-100hz range and it blended very well with my bookshelfs.
> 
> From everything I remember about these, they are solid performers and at the cost for the B-stock, very reasonably priced, IMO. eD the company isn't my favorite, but I have used several of their subwoofers and have always found them to reproduce accurate, clean sub-bass.


I would agree. The specs on the CDT's seem to be geared more toward midbass. The ED's look to be better suited for what you want to do. I have not used the 6.5" subs but I did use a pair of the 9kv2's and they were outstanding for the price.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr

Here are some actual CDT 6.5" subs for sale. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/111353-fs-cdt-qes-680-subs-2-sets.html


----------



## 94VG30DE

BeatsDownLow said:


> Is that not a ported enclosure its going into?





jagosaurus said:


> Yes, it's a closed poly filled 0.3 cu ft enclosure.





jagosaurus said:


> In my case it's for two .3cubic foot sealed poly filled enclosures in a 4-way system with a woofer, the subs will coupled in parallel and driven by the JL HD900 500w rms subwoofer output.
> Here's how it would look like with a DD, and yeah, no space for anything but 6.5" woofers anywhere. Trunk has a solid metal plate in the way too.


OK Let's straighten something out here real quick: Is it a ported or sealed enclosure? Ported prompts a different shopping list than sealed, so you are going to want to know that alignment... 

XK8 Conv - Rear Subwoofer Replacement - Jaguar Forums - Jaguar Enthusiasts Forum 
^This guy used the Kicker and liked it. Take note of the mounting-depth discussion... 

Rear Speakers 
^This makes it sound like that is a midrange driver, not a port...


----------



## circa40

As a few others mentioned, the Hybrid 6.5" sub looks like a good candidate. I just installed a pair this past weekend in IB they seem to quite nice so far.
http://www.hybrid-audio.com/Imagine I6SW.pdf


----------



## jagosaurus

It's sealed


----------



## fit_tuner

those hybrid imagine subs move a lot of air with only 75 watts


----------



## chithead

My vote goes for the Diamond Audio M3 8" cheebs has listed in the classifieds.


----------



## [email protected]

jagosaurus said:


> It's sealed


Whats the circle to the above-right of the sub in the pic? It just looks like a port in the pic, but I do not know.


----------



## jagosaurus

That's actually an older version of the cabinet that uses a midrange.


----------



## jooonnn

I have the Alpine Type R 8" right now that I use in my 4-way and I have a pair of JL 6W3v3's out for delivery today if the UPS guy gets here, I can give you a pretty decent opinion on them pretty soon!


----------



## DAT

BEST I've tried is the XD6.5 or XD8 by AMERICAN BASS.

seem to work good in Vette's also !!


----------



## jagosaurus

DAT said:


> BEST I've tried is the XD6.5 or XD8 by AMERICAN BASS.
> 
> seem to work good in Vette's also !!


What other 6.5 subs have you tried? ;p


----------



## DAT

jagosaurus said:


> What other 6.5 subs have you tried? ;p


JL, New Hat I6, Kicker, Tang Bang ( probably my 2nd FAV ) also a few others...


----------



## Vitty

Those XD 6.5 by american bass look like some badass little woofers!


----------



## jagosaurus

Vitty said:


> Those XD 6.5 by american bass look like some badass little woofers!


****, don't think those would fit without one large spacer. BTW, anyone got the thiele small specs for them?

In other news, installed the CDT M6+ subs in my 0.3 cu ft sealed enclosures, boy are they an upgrade from the kickers! Had to make a 6mm mdf spacer ring to make them fit.

I'm sub happy right now. Lets see what that MS8 can do..


----------



## Vitty

Here are the specs:

American Bass XD 6.54

impedence (ohm)	4
power (rms)	150
power (peak)	300
vc (inch)	1.5A/4
magnet (oz)	60
dcr (ohM)	3.2
L (mh)	2.288
fs (hz)	48.8
sd (msqM)	12.27
bl ™	10.74
qms	4.334
qes	0.438
qts	0.397
n (%)	0.113
SPLo (dB)	82.6
vas (L)	4.423
Cms (mmm/N)	206.84
Mms (G)	51.5
Mmd (G)	50.7
Xmax (mm)	8
MD (mm)	105
OD (mm)	166.5
OH (mm)	122
MD (mm)	105


----------



## jagosaurus

Hmm, higher Fs and qts than both the M6 plus and the e3.6, and lower xmax and sensitivity than both. Not too convincing from the numbers.


----------



## Vitty

No idea how good they are, but I ordered a pair to audition. Will be going in my front doors.


----------



## huckorris

The American bass looks quite beefy in photos but underwhelming on paper.


----------



## DAT

huckorris said:


> The American bass looks quite beefy in photos but underwhelming on paper.


No idea what your talking about, just wait til Vitty gets a set in his Caddy 

Numbers don't really well jack, Real World testing is the Key, this is with all speakers.


----------



## nadaclue

Vitty said:


> No idea how good they are, but I ordered a pair to audition. Will be going in my front doors.


I have a pair sitting on my table that I got from DAT, just waiting for me to get off my ass and get them installed in my Z4. 

Testing them sealed first and then ported to see what happens, due to the size of the factory subwoofer location(~4.1 liters after speaker displacement) I might have a hard time with the port though.


----------



## Vitty

Got these today. Man are these nice! Build quality is amazing for what they cost. I really like the permanently attached speaker wire. I can't tell you how many times I have bent and sometimes even snapped off standard terminals trying to get them to fit in my baffles because they stick out so far. This is a hefty little woofer and I am looking forward to installing it and giving it a full review. For now here are some pics.


----------



## quickaudi07

Vitty all the luck to you buddy, I hope your doors won't fall off once you put them in...


----------



## Vitty

I just hope they perform well in an Infinite Baffle type door setup. They may need a small sealed enclosure to perform as intended. We will see though.


----------



## Florida Rep

Window clearance? Those are beefy! Might have to re-align your door in a few months 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitty

haha they are going in an Escalade and the windows only ever so slightly overlap the very edge of the door cutout. Will be no problem fitting it in with no mods to the door. 

weight is another thing. we'll see if the doors fall off the hinges haha.


----------



## quickaudi07

Florida Rep said:


> Window clearance? Those are beefy! Might have to re-align your door in a few months
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I don't think we should give him any more ideas. Next thing you know, Vitty will be going with 10" subs for his doors lol. 

Vitty make sure u take some snap shots of the install 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Florida Rep

quickaudi07 said:


> I don't think we should give him any more ideas. Next thing you know, Vitty will be going with 10" subs for his doors lol.
> 
> Vitty make sure u take some snap shots of the install
> 
> Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


6.5" are small, weak...heck we all have those..

Go bigger or go home  j/k

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chapdawg1971

Aren't those American Bass XD-65's made by DD?


----------



## jimmyjames16

DinLuca said:


> The Peerless SLS should be in that list, cheap, powerfull and great for IB applications.


...X2!


----------



## subwoofery

DinLuca said:


> The Peerless SLS should be in that list, cheap, powerfull and great for IB applications.


Actually it performs much better sealed. A few DIYers can confirm that. 

Kelvin


----------



## jagosaurus

subwoofery said:


> Actually it performs much better sealed. A few DIYers can confirm that.
> 
> Kelvin


isn't that true for all speakers? Or are there woofers that perform better in IB?


----------



## subwoofery

jagosaurus said:


> isn't that true for all speakers? Or are there woofers that perform better in IB?


Some drivers perform better IB. HAT for example always suggest IB first for their drivers... Same goes for MB Quart, Brax and Blues  

Focal on the other hand work better in big sealed enclosure (around 1cuft). 

Kelvin


----------



## south east customz

subwoofery said:


> Some drivers perform better IB. HAT for example always suggest IB first for their drivers... Same goes for MB Quart, Brax and Blues
> 
> Focal on the other hand work better in big sealed enclosure (around 1cuft).
> 
> Kelvin


Not the I6sw, but all the others!


----------



## nick650

That sub is massive!


----------



## DAT

nick650 said:


> Imagine I6SW 6.5" Subwoofer - 12v Electronics


Hmmm, everyone know all HAT speakers are basically Tang Band speakers, with some tweaking. 

So how do you like them, what kinda of box and quanity are you using.. I have heard they are picky about box sizes...


----------



## subwoofery

DAT said:


> Hmmm, everyone know all HAT speakers are basically Tang Band speakers, with some tweaking.
> 
> So how do you like them, what kinda of box and quanity are you using.. I have heard they are picky about box sizes...


Huh? Haven't found any 6.5" TB that looked like this one... 

Kelvin


----------



## 3cyltrbo

Vitty said:


> Got these today. Man are these nice! Build quality is amazing for what they cost. I really like the permanently attached speaker wire. I can't tell you how many times I have bent and sometimes even snapped off standard terminals trying to get them to fit in my baffles because they stick out so far. This is a hefty little woofer and I am looking forward to installing it and giving it a full review. For now here are some pics.


thats a pretty impressive motor for a small driver

W


----------



## marathonjon

apparently ed doesnt have any more 6.5 subs even in the b-stock. jl looks good spec wise for ib. also theres also a guy on ls1tech running 8 of them in the rear deck. might have to go that way. or peerless.


----------



## AKheathen

that's allot of reading i don't want to do right now..... holding the jl and cvt in my hand months back...while the softparts wer quite impressive, and would make for a verry nice little sub on the jl, i peeked at the coil and about dropped the over=priced theing on the floor....bought me a cvt65 just to play with. i would trust it with more power/abuse.


----------



## Mike_Dee

jagosaurus said:


> Question is, where can I find it? Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.


You can contact them here and ask:

https://dd4life.3dcartstores.com/crm.asp?action=contactus


----------



## 808Munkyeee

Hybrid?


----------



## todj

DinLuca said:


> The Peerless SLS should be in that list, cheap, powerfull and great for IB applications.


Agreed!


----------



## todj

DinLuca said:


> The Peerless SLS should be in that list, cheap, powerfull and great for IB applications.


Agreed!


----------



## pocket5s

Hubrid audio I6SW. Built a test box today for my truck, .36ft tuned to 38hz per their recommendation. It was most impressive. Most likely going to replace my JL 13tw5 with it.


----------



## pocket5s

circa40 said:


> As a few others mentioned, the Hybrid 6.5" sub looks like a good candidate. I just installed a pair this past weekend in IB they seem to quite nice so far.
> http://www.hybrid-audio.com/Imagine I6SW.pdf


Correction on the link. The PDF is here now: http://www.hybrid-audio.com/documents/productinfo/Imagine_Subwoofer_Manual.pdf


----------



## derickveliz

.

*I'm sorry but I do NOT recommend the HAT I6SW, it's way too good and I'm very selfish!*

0.34 cf and 15" long 2" Dia. port - I used to have an IDQ12, and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Niaouli

Hi guys,

I want to replace my 8 subwoofer because it takes too much space in my trunk.
I have 6 x 9 factory speaker location where I can fit 2 x 6.5" subwoofer.
What do you recommend on budget? If possible 8 ohms so I can wire on bridged 3 and 4 channel amp.

Thanks!


----------



## NotA911

I have to add to the caveats about the reliability of the Tang Bands. I bought two of the 5.25" subs for a home application and both of them failed within 3 months.

Maybe just bad luck, but they did not give a particularly solid impression.


----------



## captainscarlett

I'm currently in the process of building a new box for the I6SW. As for the little sub itself, it's the sweetest bass I've ever heard. Fast and precise like nothing I've come across ... yet!


----------



## Scott Buwalda

DAT said:


> Hmmm, everyone know all HAT speakers are basically Tang Band speakers, with some tweaking.


I know this is a year old, but figured I would reply. DAT, you are deluded, misinformed, and are nothing more than an internet troll. You know nothing about Hybrid Audio, so please don't try to pretend. We have never dealt with Tang Band for gluing/build house services. Do some more research before you post useless nonsense as fact. 

To those that have replied in favor of the Imagine I6SW, thank you. Thanks for realizing that the I6 is an incredibly accurate, low-inductance, multi-purpose mini-sub. I will remind everyone that four of the Imagine I6SW are used in our company G35, the car with the highest combined sound quality score of the 2012 IASCA North American Championships. Yes, 6.5-inch Imagine subs in a sixth order enclosure producing accurate low bass!


----------



## evo9

Choose a brand where the company rep/owner dont criticize people. See example above^^^ Use that as a measure of the customer service you COULD/MAY receive. Not saying company rep/owner should put up with misinformation. Buy many on here needs to be schooled by Manville Smith & Don Amann. Just saying..................


----------



## captainscarlett

evo9 said:


> Choose a brand where the company rep/owner dont criticize people. See example above^^^ Use that as a measure of the customer service you COULD/MAY receive. Not saying company rep/owner should put up with misinformation. Buy many on here needs to be schooled by Manville Smith & Don Amann. Just saying..................



In defense of Scott, on the face of it, it seems to have been a trying few weeks for him on DIYMA, as there seems to be a lot of misinformation thrown around about his products and/or company. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...re-hybrid-audio-manufactured.html#post1710550



As for Scott's customer service, I PM'd Scott from this forum about issues/miscommunication with the UK distributor (Dave @ Matrix-audio - top guy). *Within 30 mins of sending the PM*, the UK distributor was on the phone to me. Scott had obviously taken my concerns on board within that short space of time. 

NOW THAT'S CUSTOMER SERVICE!

*Unlike Digital Designs, to which i sent 3 emails and received no reply* ... hence i don't deal with or buy DD products anymore! 


Its one thing to throw misinformation around, but ask such individuals to provide a smidgen of proof and ...feel the silence. We all have opinions, but opinions aren't facts, even though they are paraded around as such. 






As for the Dilemma, i've yet to try the JL 6W3v3 but i'm going to do so soon. The DD ... PWK (who seems to be somewhat of an authority on DD given his connection with Steve Milton) has no real love for the DD 6.5 as a subwoofer. I could give you various quotes, but just go to his forum and search for it. I remember reading somewhere that someone had taken T/S parameters for the DD SW6.5 and got an FS of 59Hz which on paper doesn't look good. I'll try and find the quote. 

here goes ..



> Ok... Where is everyone finding the conclusion that the DD SW6.5 is suitable as a bass driver? (This is not a rhetorical question.)





> I'm just wondering how those people are modeling the sub to achieve anything remotely SQ-worthy. I've only had to work with it on a couple of occasions and it wasn't pretty.


reply to a comment on the DD6.5



> Right, and I'm sure that I could market a wedge of cheese as a tweeter, but marketing something doesn't magically conform it to the function that it's described to fill.


but there's this PWK horn (claimed PWK design) using the 6.5.






That 'American Bass' subwoofer looks like a beast. Yet another good product that we in the UK won't be able to get our hands on!


----------



## Scott Buwalda

evo9, it's not a reflection of customer service at all. Do a search for Hybrid Audio's customer service, and you'll find no complaints. The fact is the same ffew people keep chiming in with misinformation, and we all know that what's posted on the internet is fact until proven otherwise (spoken tongue in cheek). This one is particularly bothersome as it's over a year old, and I, nor anyone else caught it to correct it. That's all I am doing is correcting bad information. This shows that I actually care, and has nothing to do with traditional customer service that you speak of.

BTW, Manville Smith is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

trolololololololololo. ****'s about to hit the fan now!


----------



## LovesMusic

Scott and HAT go above and beyond the call of duty to ensure great customer service, along the lines of Crutchfield...
Damn near mountain movers...


----------



## SkizeR

jagosaurus said:


> Question is, where can I find it? Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.


Find a Dealer | DD Audio


----------



## file audio

im trying to decide which mid bass to purchase,,,toorrow is the day,,,,, cdt audio is winnning,,, but so many models to decide,,, wich is better?? i have the focal krx3 3 way and i want to help those with good mid bass,,, I hve the 10 inch sub cdt orange 1020,, any help advises? to get punchy tight bass....


----------



## subwoofery

file audio said:


> im trying to decide which mid bass to purchase,,,toorrow is the day,,,,, cdt audio is winnning,,, but so many models to decide,,, wich is better?? i have the focal krx3 3 way and i want to help those with good mid bass,,, I hve the 10 inch sub cdt orange 1020,, any help advises? to get punchy tight bass....


To get a punchy tight bass, you need to work on your tuning... 
The KRX3 midbass is certainly no slouch in the midbass department. 

Kelvin


----------



## file audio

slouch= To sit, stand, or walk with an awkward, drooping, excessively relaxed posture..... this means the krx3 is capable of a good punchy bass?? I think so,, but IM just trying to help those woofers to be more relaxed and give some blending between vocals and bass... and the cdt want it to play frecuencies ,from 80hz to 220hz and fill that cut ,cause the sub is until 80hz and down..... now im entering to S>Q. vice and I dont want my car to be shaked by bass i wand the cleanest and hifi sound available cause im in love of music & life  tnx any advises?


----------

